#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Maprachan Reservoir South East Asian Games Boating Events

## dirtydog

*Grand Opening of the South East Asian Games Boating Events at the Maprachan Reservoir.*
At the Maprachan Reservoir on Thursday Morning, Rear Admiral Wunlop, Chairman of the South-East Asian Games Boat Competition Committee and Khun Pinyor, Chairman of the Chonburi Provincial Administration officiated at the Grand Opening of the 24th South East Asian Games Boating Competitions which are to be held at the Reservoir until 14th December. 442 Competitors from 10 countries will take place in a variety of boating events at the Reservoir as part of the Games which are based in Nakon Rachasima Province in the North-East of Thailand. For more information on the 24th South East Asian Games and the activities taking place here in the Pattaya area please log on to à¸«à¸à¹à¸²à¸«à¸¥à¸±à¸ 

Pattaya City News

----------

